# Suicide by chipper (seriously!)



## andrewspens (May 16, 2008)

Just found this article on the net, figured it would be a good way to let everyone know to pay attention to their jobsites.

http://www.kstp.com/article/stories/S446543.shtml?cat=1


----------



## (WLL) (May 16, 2008)

what an idiot(seriously)


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (May 16, 2008)

oH that poor chipper!


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> what an idiot(seriously)



Or has a mental health problem. If I saw something like that I don't think I would ever use a chipper again.
I know a guy whose brother lost a leg in one, they gave him a fake leg, lost that in there to.
Imagine the horror, yes really imagine it and get it vivid, it will keep you alive and with both feet.


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 16, 2008)

Wow that is nasty. Hmmmm, 19 too 21 years old and seriously tripping on something/smoking PCP etc.. I guess if your really serious about suicide, then the means doesn't matter, but wow, I can think of a whole lot "easier" ways. It's pretty sad really. I'd love to be 19 too 21 years old again!


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (May 16, 2008)

Jackie Chan's Rumble in The Bronx?


----------



## (WLL) (May 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Or has a mental health problem. If I saw something like that I don't think I would ever use a chipper again.


jeez, i thought you had already chipped a few people


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> jeez, i thought you had already chipped a few people



Really? Do I come off that bad? I guess I should go back to my shrink, WAIT! I can't. He won't talk to me either. 
No seriously, are you serious?


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 17, 2008)

Maybe he thought they were filming the next Jacka$$ movie?


----------



## splittah (May 17, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> jeez, i thought you had already chipped a few people



probably threw a few of his "hippie" friends in there.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 17, 2008)

I cannot imagine things being so bad that I would throw myself into a chipper! Hope the fella recovers ( physically and mentally )


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 17, 2008)

Have we ruled out the possibility that he's actively protesting the removal of those precious trees?

What? ...it could happen.


----------



## Grace Tree (May 17, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> I cannot imagine things being so bad that I would throw myself into a chipper! Hope the fella recovers ( physically and mentally )



I've dealt with someone who had deep depression and was suicidal. It was like looking into a black hole into which every bit of encouragement and good will disappeared without any effect. The best bet is to get them professional help but that's not easy because the depressed can't imagine anything will every be better.
Phil


----------



## Brmorgan (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I always said that if I lost a leg or arm at the sawmill i'd just go climb in the chipper... Jokingly, of course. That's sad. My cousin was a foreman at a car plant in Windsor, Ontario (forget which company) and a guy on his shift committed suicide by sticking his head in one of the big presses that stamp sheet metal into parts. I don't think he was ever foreman after that.


----------



## lxt (Jun 8, 2008)

I just read this in this months TCIA Mag., I guess the crew stopped him before he went to far, I couldnt beleive it at first glance "chipper suicide" atleast the attempt!!

what a painful way to go!!


LXT..................


----------



## gink595 (Jun 8, 2008)

What a waste of a good liver.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 9, 2008)

It would be terrible to see a young guy go to pieces like that......


----------



## Booshcat (Jun 11, 2008)

The lawyers will soon have them requiring grates across the chipper throats to protect the "optomistically challenged"

so so sad


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 11, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Have we ruled out the possibility that he's actively protesting the removal of those precious trees?
> 
> What? ...it could happen.



good one tom trees


----------

